# mplayer xv driver crash (Xorg 1.6.0+video-intel)



## copypaiste (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi to all.

I've upgraded X.Org ( to 1.6.0 ) recently. 
I'm running Intel 82852/855GM integrated video, so I've updated xf86-video-intel (to 2.6.3) as well.

And now if I try to run *mplayer* with *xv* video output driver it crashes the whole X system. x(



> (EE) intel(0): Failed to pin xv buffer
> intel_bufmgr_gem.c:839: Error setting memory domains 679948445 (00000040 0000004
> 0): Bad file descriptor .
> 
> ...



Fiddling with driver options in xorg.conf didn't help at all. 

mplayer -vo x11 still works, but is slow at hi-res video.

Any help much appreciated.

I'm running:

FreeBSD 7.2-PRERELEASE i386

xorg.conf:


> Section "Module"
> SubSection  "extmod"
> Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension
> EndSubSection
> ...


----------



## richardpl (Apr 5, 2009)

copypaiste said:
			
		

> Hi to all.
> 
> I've upgraded X.Org ( to 1.6.0 ) recently.
> I'm running Intel 82852/855GM integrated video, so I've updated xf86-video-intel (to 2.6.3) as well.
> ...



2.6.3 intel driver has bad 3D performance, so I switched back to 2.5.1
2.5.1 handles mplayer -vo xv fine.


----------



## copypaiste (Apr 5, 2009)

Previous versions had bad performance and messy output in firefox and opera (EXA mode), that's why I've decided to upgrade. 3D in games works better now (EXA mode). Alas, it crashes everything in mplayer


----------



## morbit (Apr 5, 2009)

> 2.6.3 intel driver has bad 3D performance



True.

After upgrade to Xorg 1.6 + 2.6.3, GM45 performance is pathetic. glxgears FPS halved, openarena lost 100FPS etc


* Downgrading intel driver solved performance problems. 

-Xorg server 1.5.3 + intel 2.5.1 glxgears 850-900 fps, 
-Xorg server 1.6 + intel 2.6.3 glxgears 400-600, 
-Xorg server 1.6 + intel 2.5.1 glxgears 1000-1100 fps.


----------



## richardpl (Apr 5, 2009)

glxgears is pathetic benchmark tool, and I can not force it to not vsync.
glexcess is much better.


----------



## richardpl (Apr 5, 2009)

copypaiste said:
			
		

> Previous versions had bad performance and messy output in firefox and opera (EXA mode), that's why I've decided to upgrade. 3D in games works better now (EXA mode). Alas, it crashes everything in mplayer



You did not mention which driver are you using.


----------



## morbit (Apr 5, 2009)

Use driconf for easy setting vsync.



> glxgears is pathetic benchmark tool



True, it's more of a common reference point than proper benchmark.
Moreover, in this case it correctly exposed 3D problems (e.g. openarena went from 160 to 60 FPS also).


----------



## octix (Apr 6, 2009)

I have the same issue. Switched to vesa for now... It was crashing xine or mplayer...

Will try to install intel's 2.5.1 driver.

So, what's good tool for benchmarking (intel x3100)? Visually I can't tell diff between intel or vesa.. as I'm not using any compiz... 

glexcess is enough? Thanks.

PS: It's good I've found this thread, i have some video lessons I need to watch...


----------



## octix (Apr 6, 2009)

cannot use 2.5.1 version.. 

i'm installing it from package... but cannot use it.

(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.5.1
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1
(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (5)
(II) UnloadModule: "intel"
(II) Unloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
(EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module requirement mismatch, 0)



Thanks.


----------



## richardpl (Apr 6, 2009)

octix said:
			
		

> cannot use 2.5.1 version..
> 
> i'm installing it from package... but cannot use it.
> 
> ...



You need to rebuilt it from ports.
Port downgrade port or Manualy edit Makefile .........
Or add 
	
	



```
Option "IgnoreABI" "1"
```
 to your xorg.conf and hope that it will not crash Xorg(I bet it will).


----------

